# Millhouse turntable? Update 3-29-2019



## empire builder (Apr 12, 2014)

so I have an old 24" bowser turntable that when bridge rotated the track height goes from being same height to one side lower and other is higher thus am thinking to replace it with a Millhouse turntable!

my question is anyone here that has installed one of these turntables can you give me an idea for dummies how to actually install the millhouse turntable?

I already have a 24" hole cut for bowser unit can I use same hole? also the total thickness of plywood and homasote is 1&1/16" will that be an issue?

I am looking at the manual version as I can stand no more than a foot away from it so indexing would be a waste in my opinion.

I have emailed millhouse but thought I would see what if any here can provide with there installation of one of these fine made usa built turntables.

thanks for any information, EB


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2019)

Al, who operates this firm, is a good guy in our hobby and most reports I have read are favorable. 

I have used the Vernon Peachy turntable that has a 36" diameter, probably the strongest in our hobby, but not cheap. This might be an overkill for you.


----------



## 86TA355SR (Feb 27, 2015)

Eric's Trains on youtube did a complete install video a few years ago. Well done, it will be beneficial to you.


----------



## empire builder (Apr 12, 2014)

86TA355SR said:


> Eric's Trains on youtube did a complete install video a few years ago. Well done, it will be beneficial to you.


thanks I watched all 3 videos on turntable and indexing was good but lacked the actual mounting adjusting of turntable itself to layouts tracks etc.
it appeared eric used lag screws where Al says to use 1/4x20 bolts and nuts to adjust the turntable to correct height that is what I had hoped to see.


----------



## empire builder (Apr 12, 2014)

PTC I never heard of the turntable you mention but if you say its pricey am sure is beyond my reach or needs! but then I couldn't use a turntable that large due to space limits I have.
this is second time I have thought about a millhouse turntable am still on the fence so to speak! I did a search for the one you mentioned either wrong wording or no longer in business do you have a web link for them? am just curious as to what they are like thanks


----------



## 86TA355SR (Feb 27, 2015)

As for your Bowser unit being 'off' on one side, I'd check the drive bushing for wear. 

Additionally, shimming between the unit and the 'table' may fix your problem.

If you already have the Bowser unit installed, MHR studios makes drive upgrade kits.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2019)

EB, I think Ross has a turntable you might want to check out.


----------



## empire builder (Apr 12, 2014)

86TA355SR said:


> As for your Bowser unit being 'off' on one side, I'd check the drive bushing for wear.
> 
> Additionally, shimming between the unit and the 'table' may fix your problem.
> 
> If you already have the Bowser unit installed, MHR studios makes drive upgrade kits.


I upgraded the drive a few years ago from Ross. the track height issue is strictly with the bridge moving a 180 turn then the height issue shows up been that way since brand new. also power to track is sporadic most times engines stall on it and have both common rails tied together and using gargraves 3 rail track. will look at bushing thanks for that tip.


----------



## empire builder (Apr 12, 2014)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> EB, I think Ross has a turntable you might want to check out.


PTC I looked at ross but seeing is a wood product and that's what bowser is am a bit leery. and I found it odd that no video on website of it working nor a printed version of all the details it comes with unless I didn't go far enough past the clicking on a turntable to view a specific size.


----------



## Maxum (Apr 10, 2017)

I have the 34" Millhouse River Studio turntable that I recently installed. It's was a breeze to put in. I first laid it upside down on top of my benchwork without the deck on it. I drew an outline of the turntable pit on my benchwork. I also marked the the locations of the eight mounting tabs. I then cut out the circle I drew on the benchwork and drilled holes for the mounting tabs. The fit was perfect. I bolted the tabs to the benchwork and plugged the turntable in. I made this video after I threw a few temporary tracks down to try it out. I still need to add the control shack and railing to the turntable.


----------



## empire builder (Apr 12, 2014)

Maxum I assume it bolts to plywood base then the sound deadener board is placed over that. I have homasote already on top of current turntable so wondered if I could sink bolt hole some and hide them with scenic materials. so using the bolts do you put a nut above those tabs and one below and raise lower nut until correct level of turntable is achieved and you then run top nut down and then tighten both nuts to lock turntable in place?

does the metal handrail rod come with the handrail stantions?


----------



## Maxum (Apr 10, 2017)

empire builder said:


> Maxum I assume it bolts to plywood base then the sound deadener board is placed over that. I have homasote already on top of current turntable so wondered if I could sink bolt hole some and hide them with scenic materials. so using the bolts do you put a nut above those tabs and one below and raise lower nut until correct level of turntable is achieved and you then run top nut down and then tighten both nuts to lock turntable in place?
> 
> does the metal handrail rod come with the handrail stantions?


My benchwork is 1/2" plywood topped with 1/2" soundboard. I figured out the depth of the turntable through the plywood and soundboard. I used thick washers to put between the plywood and the mounting tabs (the turntable mounts from below) to adjust the height of the turntable in relation to the benchwork. The mounting bolts were installed before I put the soundboard down, so they only go through the plywood. The bolts went down through the plywood and through the mounting tabs on the turntable. 

Yes, the turntable comes with the handrail and stanchions. It also comes with an arch over the middle of the turntable bridge and a dummy motor. I bought a detail kit for the turntable that includes controls for the cab, locking levers for the bridge, toolbox and sandbox.


----------



## Scrapiron Scher (Dec 20, 2018)

I have installed two Millhouse turntables. I currently have the 34" table and will post photos when I can. It is a magnificent piece. Not inexpensive, but you get a great product.


----------



## empire builder (Apr 12, 2014)

Maxum thanks for the informative post on how you installed your turntable. while pondering this install I had a thought as I really did not want to have to remove the sheet of homasote to install this so if I get a millhouse unit I can enlarge hole if needed for pit to fit and at same time drill holes for the bolts and install most likely a 1/2"-3/4" hole for bolt head to slide into then use scrap homasote and create plugs for the bolt holes a hole cut saw for a drill should work like used for making door knob holes I have a drill press to make them.


----------



## empire builder (Apr 12, 2014)

Scrapiron Scher said:


> I have installed two Millhouse turntables. I currently have the 34" table and will post photos when I can. It is a magnificent piece. Not inexpensive, but you get a great product.


I would like to see your photos have a nice day


----------



## empire builder (Apr 12, 2014)

okay gang I talked with Alan @ millhouse a really nice guy and I have ordered a 24" turntable with the upgraded shed with led light.
I have to do table surgery as the wooden rails that support the cross braces are only 5" below where it will go. on the up side right where I need to cut them at there are legs 6" behind that so main table still supported and then can lower that area a foot and I can slide that jewel right into place. he assured me it is a 5 week order to ship time so I have time to cut and do it right.


----------



## Maxum (Apr 10, 2017)

empire builder said:


> okay gang I talked with Alan @ millhouse a really nice guy and I have ordered a 24" turntable with the upgraded shed with led light.
> I have to do table surgery as the wooden rails that support the cross braces are only 5" below where it will go. on the up side right where I need to cut them at there are legs 6" behind that so main table still supported and then can lower that area a foot and I can slide that jewel right into place. he assured me it is a 5 week order to ship time so I have time to cut and do it right.


You'll love it. Hopefully you got it with the auto indexing. I too ordered the lighted laser cut control cab. The quality of the table and parts is top notch. Alan makes a nice product and his service after the sale is impeccable.


----------



## empire builder (Apr 12, 2014)

I took time today to measure some of my longer steam engines with tender so glad I did. I contacted [email protected] today and he was able to change my order from previous 24" turntable to a 28" turntable. 
I have enough room it will just take 4-1/2" I had of free space for items on the service track and I will have to modify the other side of table supporting the layout top I will wait until turntable arrives and after cutting hole in top will know exactly what needs to be reworked.


----------



## Maxum (Apr 10, 2017)

empire builder said:


> I took time today to measure some of my longer steam engines with tender so glad I did. I contacted [email protected] today and he was able to change my order from previous 24" turntable to a 28" turntable.
> I have enough room it will just take 4-1/2" I had of free space for items on the service track and I will have to modify the other side of table supporting the layout top I will wait until turntable arrives and after cutting hole in top will know exactly what needs to be reworked.



Good thing you caught him in time to change your order.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Maxim; very nice installation. :appl:


----------



## Maxum (Apr 10, 2017)

Spence said:


> Maxim; very nice installation. :appl:


Thanks Spence


----------



## empire builder (Apr 12, 2014)

my but time flies! I waited what seemed like a long time for the millhouse turntable to arrive and have been working on it on/off since then and yesterday was the final assembly of railings power house shanty and the bridge arch.

I still need to wire in the track and the power source for it to be operational but to me the hard part is done. I had to contact allan/csx al as the instructions for the bridge arch was not of the one that I had ordered and he sent a email pdf of that so was an easy fix.

the install was somewhat easy cutting of circle was easy the bolt holes I drilled with table installed on top of plywood and the holes were off due to it flipping side for side when installed from underneath but was resolved fairly easily.
I have included a few pictures 2 of the service area itself as it is right now and the turntable itself. I was able to find a dump truck not easy as most are in the $30 and up price this one was $8 a bit large but will do for me and is sitting in the custom made ash pit. the second photo shows the service track heading to coal tower and water column and then the turntable/roundhouse


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2019)

Very nice work, EB. The turntable and service facilities look great.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2019)

Nice looking turntable, EB.


----------



## Maxum (Apr 10, 2017)

Looks great EB.


----------

